# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Printing a Post

## DM2

I'm not a wiz at html, so I'm not sure if I'm correct when I say I don't believe this site uses frames.  I ask because if it did, I believe it would allow for better printing, or saving a post.

One of the Guru's on this sit (LJMetzger  :Smilie:  ) is helping/mentoring me, on a project.  He, as I'm sure all on this site, is absolutely great!!!!

I however find myself doing a copy and past of his PM's into a word document, and then processing the word document for printing :Mad: .  I print his posts, because it's easier for me to work on the spreadsheet project when I have his PM's printed in front of me.  While I do have 2 monitors, it's still easier for me to print the posts and review them off line.

Any way to get some sort of "Print Friendly" feature? :Smilie: 
Think how nice it would be for someone with only a single monitor  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Im not sure about printing, but you can "bookmark" a thread to make it easier to find

Sometimes I am able to use 2 monitors what I am helping on here, and it sure does make things easier to have the question/thread on 1 screen, and the workbook on the other

----------


## TMS

Think about how good it is for the environment by not printing   :Wink:

----------


## DM2

FDibbins,
I haven't had the need to BookMark a thread as I'm working via PM's. 

I may have found a work around by printing to PDF and setting the properties of the PDF to 11 x 17.  It's fortunate that I have an 11 x 17 printer as I suspect shrinking it down to 8.5 x 11 may make the text difficult to read.

Printing a Post.pdf

----------


## DM2

I use recycled paper and then recycle the printed media... :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

> FDibbins,
> I haven't had the need to BookMark a thread as I'm working via PM's.



We try to discourage discussing and/or answering threads in PM.  The whole purpose of forums like these, is for everyone to share in learning and helping from threads and questions posted here.  That can hardly happen if discussions are held in private  :Wink:

----------


## DM2

FDibbins,
Understood, however whether a PM or a Post, Printing just a Frame would be sweet  :Smilie:

----------

